

PayPal credits man with $92,233,720,368,547,800 - danso
http://articles.philly.com/2013-07-15/news/40592245_1_delco-man-credit-card-delaware-county-council

======
lcedp
Integer overflow?

    
    
        (2 ** 64) / 2 = 9223372036854775808

------
gexla
In the words of Chris Rock "good lord that's a lot of money!"

With that much money I could contribute to world peace by buying off the
remaining members of the axis of evil.

The next thing I would do is grant the wish of the petition to the White House
to build a deathstar.

Edit: Just checked, the estimate to build a deathstar would be 852
quadrillion. I would only have enough for a down-payment. You aren't ballin'
until you can afford a deathstar.

------
uppe
I don't care how the number appeared. I'm confused how everyone seem to think
he was "credited" with the astronomic sum. If you read the statement you can
clearly see a negative sign in front of the number. He was not credited. He
was massively in debt.

~~~
fnordfnordfnord
> He was massively in debt.

In which case, I am surprised that PayPal gave in so easily instead of
referring his acct to a collection agency. /s

------
rocky1138
What sort of problem would cause this error?

Can we glean anything from Paypal's system by the amount that he was
accidentally credited?

~~~
manmal
A memory error perhaps, causing an int64 overflow?

------
anonu
isnt't the balance negative? Doesnt that make him the poorest man in the
world?

------
sidcool
It's Ebay, what do you expect?

------
celwell
weird that it's the same number as a comment from 7 years ago (see the second
to last comment on page):
[http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20060803223509AA...](http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20060803223509AAvHoa0)

~~~
bpicolo
Not weird. It's 2^63. (64 bit signed number).

~~~
EpicEng
Not quite. 2^63 is 9223372036854775808, and the max value for a signed 64-bit
int would be one less than that. Close enough to wager that the article may
have been slightly off.

~~~
gus_massa
Probably the last two digits are used for cents (like in a Decimal type) and
perhaps he has $41,92 real dollar in his account (or the reporters just
decided to round it).

~~~
EpicEng
Ah, yes, that's what I get for not actually reading the article.

